# Antique Planes & Saws Score?



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

My brother got a job cleaning out storage units for a guy and he let him have a bunch of stuff he didn't want or was going to the trash. My brother knows of my wood wokering and grabbed some hand old tools including these planes and some old saws.

One of the planes has Hudson Forge Copmpany on the iron and made in the USA on the big metal part. It has some rust on the bottom, near the blade hole, but other than that it looks OK. I did give it a quick cleaning with mineral spirits and green pad. Another smaller plane has Stanley and made in the USA on it. Not sure if all the pieces are there or how to put it togther right.

There are also two older wooden planes, that look more like they would be better decorations than hand tools. Not sure if the can be made to work well again.


























































































Not sure if he is keeping this job, but if he does this could be a scoring opportunity like no other. I will post the saw pics later.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

That is Awesome Paul I love stories like this. That is My Favorite Block Plane, that thing fits in your Hand like God made it for you. Couldn't help notice you misspelled Wood Working there for you are not worthy of these items. I am PMing you my address please ship everything overnight .
Thanks
Just Kidding Great Score

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh I was talking about the art of making chinese cooking pans, woks, out of wood, its called wokering. I was actually a little to quick with my post and forgot to spell check. I hope I can get the Stanley tuned up, sharp and put back together the right way. Do you have any ideas on the age of these? The Stanley? Thanks


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not only woodworking. Also company. Lol
Just givin you a hard time Paul. Nice score


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Copmpany is dutch.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Oh I was talking about the art of making chinese cooking pans, woks, out of wood, its called wokering. I was actually a little to quick with my post and forgot to spell check. I hope I can get the Stanley tuned up, sharp and put back together the right way. Do you have any ideas on the age of these? The Stanley? Thanks


Hey Paul Sorry I went to check my Book "Blood and Gore" and I got sucked in. Kept yelling but you didn't hear me. At least I was surrounded by all those Beautiful Planes.

Seriously though I think it is a #220 which were produced 1907. There is a lot though the lottery winners are the #0's 1875-1893 go to Patricks Blood and Gore it will tell you right away. Check the plating is it Nickle

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks to me to be a 9-1/2.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. Brinks wins. Its a 9-1/2 after further inspection it is stamped on the side, duh. Not sure what vintage it is from. I am also still trying to figure out how it works, as far as proper assembly and set up.


----------

